# FInland 26-28



## A_Skywalker (Aug 26, 2008)

Atlantis FC v FC Hameenlinna

26/08/2008 16:30 BST
  2.55 3.30 2.35 All Bets (19) 
TP-47 v PS Kemi

27/08/2008 15:30 BST
  2.20 3.20 2.80 All Bets (13) 
Viikingit v GrIFK Grankulla

28/08/2008 16:30 BST
  1.35 4.00 7.50 All Bets (13)


----------

